# Ultrafire Lights: What is your take?



## DJ Q (Mar 19, 2007)

I've seen these lights go for real cheap and are advertised as good performers...are they worth it for like like say, a car keeper or toolbox etc? Any opinions about ultrafire would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 19, 2007)

There are several reviews of Ultrafire lights in the Reviews sub-forum. For example, this one.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have several of the Ultrafire 602d's, the P1 lookalikes. They have been very good so far having used them a lot in the past few months. The output is very good and close to the P1 I have, and they even have a nice pocket clip which I really like.


----------



## Lightfantastic (Mar 19, 2007)

They're actually pretty nice lights, especially for the price. The 502 series had very weak switches that would burn out if you looked crosseyed at them, but the McClicky switch can be grafted in with a little work. Put in a CREE LA meant for Surefires at 462ma, with a couple of 123 rechargeables, and you have a bright, cheap, white, long-running light, with momentary on. 17500s in the C version and 17670s in the D for even longer run times. The 501A is a little single-123. 

You can also put incan LAs in them. They are versatile enough that you can use any bulb/battery combination that trips your trigger. Good build quality, and you can beat them around without worrying. The 602D is a perfect chapstick-sized, Luxeon pocket light. Just a touch finicky with the threads.

4 123s in a 501 D version, with a 14.4v incan LA and you have a monster that stands with the best.

The C2 is great, a bit blueish, but runs for hours on a single 18650 protected cell.

I have yet to get one that was a disappointment.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 19, 2007)

I've had a 4xCR123 size ultrafire light for over a year... I run a P91 lamp with a pair of 17670s in it. It gets used almost every day. It has plenty of scratches and dings, but still works fine. For the money- these are great alternatives. After a awhile, They will probably fail, probably the switch... which in most of them could be serviced by the user... other than that there isn't much else that could go wrong.


----------



## cmaylodm (Mar 20, 2007)

Their newer lights are pretty awesome, most notable the C2 and WF602A1. I have one of their older incandescents, and the switch burns out every time I use primaries and the 9v LA, but works fine with RCR123s and a 12v LA. Good lights for the money.


----------



## Glen C (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with the posters above, I have a number in family members cars where they will be lucky to get used once a year. Very fair value for money, construction at least as good as you have paid, as mdocod said probably the clicky will fail eventually. Metal isn't as nice, some units I have feel like they were made from pig iron. Good value for money.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 20, 2007)

I would take my $40 Ultrafire C2 cree light over any incan light (including sf) I have ever owned. Out of all my lights, it is easily the best for distance work. I believe they are good lights for not a lot of $$$.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 21, 2007)

They are good lights, good value more your $$$


----------



## Nebukadnezar (Mar 21, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> I have one of their older incandescents, and the switch burns out every time ...


 
I have also the older version 501B with 2 RCR123 and it works fine.
Do you know any switch, or better any tailcap, that fits for this model and for the new model 502B/C? 
Also it seems to be possible to use it with one 18650 from AW and with the new LF HO-4 for better runtimes. Still waiting for shipment.
Whats the diameter of the new series 502B/C, does it fit also 18650/18500?


----------



## Lightfantastic (Mar 21, 2007)

A McClicky switch WILL go into the 502 series tailcap. That gives you momentary plus click-on. It ain't real purty but by gum, it works.

No go on the 18XXX batteries. 17XXX is the largest that will fit.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 21, 2007)

Lightfantastic said:


> A McClicky switch WILL go into the 502 series tailcap. That gives you momentary plus click-on. It ain't real purty but by gum, it works.



link for McClicky switch?


----------



## mcmc (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a SmartFire CR2 that's been on my keychain for several months now. This particular version has a great twisty action, nearly as smooth and reliable as the FFIII (gasp!). I've modded it with an SSC and it is a great go-to light, no fiddlin' single-stager.

I've tried a different version CR2 (which had versions labeling it an UltraFire as well as SmartFire) and CR123, and those were decent too. Based on these, I'd say Smart/UltraFire has at least 'some' very usable (and for the price, 'great') lights.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 21, 2007)

They are a really good value, no doubt about it.


----------



## Lightfantastic (Mar 22, 2007)

DJ Q said:


> link for McClicky switch?



http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_42&products_id=791

The original switch is available through Judco.
http://dkc3.digikey.com/PDF/T071/1679-1688.pdf

It is a Chinese KAN 16-1202A

As far as the McClicky, I had to use an outer coil out of a Surefire incan bulb to get the circuit board to connect to the tailcap body.


----------



## lskov (Mar 22, 2007)

Lee1959 said:


> I have several of the Ultrafire 602d's, the P1 lookalikes. They have been very good so far having used them a lot in the past few months. The output is very good and close to the P1 I have, and they even have a nice pocket clip which I really like.


 
The Ultrafire 602A1 (Vippa) at $12,61 is superb. Got one and are ordering more for my frends. Truly one of the best AA`s today.

lars


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 22, 2007)

I just got in the Ultrafire C2 -- I'm very impressed, it has very nice throw with its large reflector with light texturing (enough to smooth out the sharp yellow ring and sharp edges on the hotspot without compromising throw much). Excellent build quality, definitely the best light available for $24. It also provides good regulation on 2CR123 batteries -- drawing constant power from primaries, or rechargeables (less current from higher voltage batteries). on 18650 it's dimmer but runs a lot longer. Regulation is very very similar to the Lumapower M1.



> The C2 is great, a bit blueish, but runs for hours on a single 18650 protected cell.


I think this is just luck of the draw on the blue LED. The one I have is neutral tint, fairly warm, excellent color rendering -- it's the best LED I currently have.


----------



## Vickers (Mar 22, 2007)

I have several UltraFires: a 2AA, a 1AA, and a 1AAA, and all are well-made and put out a good amount of light. Great value.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for all the testimony...just ordered the Ultrafire C2....I'll post some pics....the next ones that interest me are the 4x123a model, and the 2aa cree...


----------



## Windscale (Mar 28, 2007)

UltraFires are now very popular in Hong Kong. The new ones are now fitted with CREE LEDs. Their finishing are not consistent. But generally they are good enough. For a fraction of the price of a comparable Surefire, I think I will buy 2 or 3 UltraFires instead. The ability to use 18650s is also a plus. 

So far I have bought 
502B (Cree) using 1x18650
502D (Cree) using 2x18650
C5 (Cree) using 1x123A and extendable to use 2xAA
602D (not Cree) using 1x123A

These can all be recommended.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 28, 2007)

is the Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon really 500 lumens as advertised? That seems like a tall order


----------



## lightbug (Mar 29, 2007)

+1 on Ultrafire C2 3W cree.

This light feels as good as my Fenix and Jetbeam lights if not better.
Very sturdy and with good output (~85 lumens). Best of all, it is only $22.65 shipped and can take various type of batteries(18650, Cr123, RCR123 Li-ion).


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 30, 2007)

I just now bought one of the "McClicky" tactical switches from Sandwich Shoppe, and it's a perfect fit for the Ultrafire C2 -- I simply had to isolate the negative battery contact with some electrical tape, then complete the cricuit by affixing a conductive washer in between the threaded retainer ring and the switch itself. I don't use the plastic retainer at all. Finally, I had to cut down the spring to make it fit properly withuot scratching up the batteries. Now my Ultrafire C2 has momentary off/on (forward clicky) and, surprisingly, the ability to tailstand (as the throw on the switch is shorter)! 

It's an awesome mod, and dramatically improves the performance of the light -- momentary on and tailstand are two awesome features to get for an already pretty-good light.


----------



## DJ Q (May 14, 2007)

i placed the order almost 2 months ago, about 2 and a half weeks ago, i received only half of the order (2 bike mounts) eventhough the package clearly labeled the contents as "led flashlight". I contacted customer service and they said that the "fulfillment" center sent it out. How can it be sent out in a package labeled as "led flashlight" when there was no flashlight inside (i think someone on the inside pocketed it and sold it on ebay). Anyway, after a couple of angry emails, they sent me a replacement. And I must admit, I am quiet impressed with the c2. The light was very white, and the spill is spectacular. I wish the lanyard was a necklace one simliar to the surefire. But..wow...for the 22 dollars i spent, i am very pleased. I will buy ultrafire again....and with this post, i am officially flashaholic status! yay!


----------



## fieldops (May 14, 2007)

DJ Q said:


> I will buy ultrafire again....and with this post, i am officially flashaholic status! yay!




That's not the only light you'll be buying soon. One thing about being a flashaholic around here.....You won't be getting any richer


----------



## PeteBroccolo (May 14, 2007)

DJ Q said:


> is the Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon really 500 lumens as advertised? That seems like a tall order


And, will it run on 4 RCR123A 600 mAh (or higher) 3.0 volt rechargeable cells?


----------



## NoFair (May 15, 2007)

PeteBroccolo said:


> And, will it run on 4 RCR123A 600 mAh (or higher) 3.0 volt rechargeable cells?



It pulls about 3+ Amps from 2 18650s so I think the RCR123s will die very fast. They will also probably take permanent damage. Why would you do this? 18650s have a lot higher capacity and are cheap.....

I run unprotected 18650s in mine and haven't blown a bulb yet. (it has a few hours runtime in total)

It might not be 500 lumen, but it is very bright. I think somebody estimated about 400 in a thread somewhere. I was mistaken for a car while using mine ones.
It also has a momentary tailcap and not the hated reverse clickie like other Ultrafires.


Sverre


----------



## Mash (May 15, 2007)

Lightfantastic said:


> The original switch is available through Judco.
> http://dkc3.digikey.com/PDF/T071/1679-1688.pdf
> 
> It is a Chinese KAN 16-1202A



cant seem to find the exact item, would you be kind enough to post the single url, or product number from the digikey site?


----------



## cheapo (May 15, 2007)

my 502b does in fact fit 18650s. i am wondering about this clicky mod though.


----------



## Kraid (Jan 11, 2008)

How do I make the McClicky work? I've boosted the height from the rubber part so that it will unclick after you click it. And I tried bending a piece of wire so it would contact the two plates on the switch and the inside wall of the tailcap body. It wouldn't even turn on that way. I tried taking the metal washer out of the bottom of a L2D's tailcap but it wouldn't fit past the top part of the McClicky. It was making contact with metal on the top of the McClicky so I screwed the tailcap it. The light came on, regardless of clicking the clicky.


----------



## Kraid (Jan 11, 2008)

If I could buy a bigger washer that fit over the top down to the contact plates then put the plastic retainer ring back in, would that work?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 11, 2008)

I would say that any single mode UF would be the ultimate loaner, and i think the C2 is the most value for money light ive seen, and its bright, not as bright as higher end stuff like maybe a fenix T1 on turbo, but it is brighter then the t1 on low...oo:

The AA light is also the best ive seen, of course, i have not bought AA lights from anwhere else but dx so far, but still. 

Basically, and i think its a common consensus, UF lights are among the best bang for buck you can find.

does anyone know how the 602c SSC light does?

Crenshaw


----------



## Kraid (Jan 11, 2008)

Disregard. Make a new thread for my question.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 11, 2008)

Ultrafire is one brand I haven't yet gotten...

May need to modify my next DX order...


----------



## mhubble (Jan 11, 2008)

> How do I make the McClicky work? I've boosted the height from the rubber part so that it will unclick after you click it. And I tried bending a piece of wire so it would contact the two plates on the switch and the inside wall of the tailcap body. It wouldn't even turn on that way. I tried taking the metal washer out of the bottom of a L2D's tailcap but it wouldn't fit past the top part of the McClicky. It was making contact with metal on the top of the McClicky so I screwed the tailcap it. The light came on, regardless of clicking the clicky.


 
Youll need some kind of washer that makes contact with the bottom of the switch and the inside of the tube. Ive put the MCCLICKY in alot of lights. Some are easy and some are a serious pain to get to work. Ive never tried one in a Fenix though. You might try drilling out the inside of the metal washer so it will fit around the bottom of the switch.


----------



## Dantor (Jan 12, 2008)

I have no complaints with my Ultrafire. After several months it still works great and is pretty nice light for a 1AAA. Especially for the cost! 
Of course it's not as good as others or will probably not last as long but I never thought it would! It is what it is, a decent, bright enough, in-expensive light. I'd buy another...


----------



## kosPap (Jan 12, 2008)

Mt take is that there ARE problems with their switches. Had 3 of them burn out (602) and uesterday a friend told me his C3 switch also wnet **** up.....No wonder that ultrafire-shop lists replacement switch modules for these lights.

One can change the 602s switch with these DX  KD, but will have to use a nom-comductive spacer. I made mine by cutting a 8-9mm hole in spares faucet mechanishm rubber washer. My lead was that the similar Huntlight FT-01 uses them.

BTW there must be a sorting problem somewhere in the 602 design I have burned even some of these!


----------



## Russianesq (Jan 12, 2008)

*The Ultrafire C2 is an amazing light.*

*Cheap and has top performance. The other Ultrafire lights seems not to have the same level of quality.*


----------



## DaveG (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a C2 also,and agree good bang for the buck.


----------



## Kraid (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok. No washer that size exists. Checked Lowes and Home Depot. Maybe soldering?


----------



## Kraid (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok. I'm making the connection with aluminum foil stuffed into the tailcap. Is there anything wrong with that? I imagine there is. But it works so well...


----------



## oklalawman (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got my first Ultrafire a few days ago. It is the wf600. what a beast. Fit finish look good.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 14, 2008)

ultra fire is SNEAKY...lol

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8534

*"Naming correction/clarification*: this flashlight was previously named "R1-bin" flashlight. As reported by customers there is no emitter labelled R1 bin. The R1 was given by Ultrafire and it is an Ultrafire model number. If you have ordered this assuming it's a R1 emitter, you may contact us for a full refund. Apologies for the confusions made."

Crenshaw


----------



## adamlau (Jan 14, 2008)

I have never owned an UltraFire, nor have I ever seen one thrown in person. Yet I most likely will never buy one. Take the Subaru WRX as an automotive analogy. A relatively inexpensive, respectable performance vehicle stock. It can be easily modified to outperform vehicles priced two, three times as much. I respect them. But I will not buy one because I prefer Cobras and the like. And not because Cobras and the like are better cars, but because they are different. It is an issue of preference, and the UltraFire is not my preference.


----------



## rizky_p (Jan 14, 2008)

All of Ultrafire i owns C2 is my favourite..:thumbsup: good spill and enough throw.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 15, 2008)

well hard NOT to put one +++ for the C2 myself!


----------

